# Antonov or AN-225



## observor 69 (5 Dec 2007)

I thought this was interesting:

Antonov or AN-225 is the world’s heaviest and largest jet ever built with the landing gear system of 32 wheels and a wing span of 291 feet. It was designed for the Soviet space program in 1988 and able to airlift the Energia rocket’s boosters, Buran space shuttle or ultra-heavy and oversize freight, up to 250,000 kg (550,000 lb) internally or 200,000 kg (440,000 lb) on the upper fuselage. Cargo on the upper fuselage can be 70 m long.

Some pictures and the video after the jump.

http://englishrussia.com/?p=1158


----------



## medicineman (5 Dec 2007)

I had the opportunity to watch one of those land in Kabul in '03.  Pretty much everyone at the airport (crash tenders included) were out to watch.  It was a BIG PLANE - I think most of us were wondering if it was (a) going to be able to stop in time and (b) take off again and it did both with little effort (or so it seemed at least).  It was cool.

MM


----------



## I_am_John_Galt (5 Dec 2007)

Baden  Guy said:
			
		

> Antonov or AN-225 is the world’s heaviest and largest jet ever built


???? The "AN" in "AN-225" _means _"Antonov" (the manufacturer).  Although not a jet, the Spruce Goose was even bigger!


----------



## Spencer100 (6 Dec 2007)

medicineman said:
			
		

> I had the opportunity to watch one of those land in Kabul in '03.  Pretty much everyone at the airport (crash tenders included) were out to watch.  It was a BIG PLANE - I think most of us were wondering if it was (a) going to be able to stop in time and (b) take off again and it did both with little effort (or so it seemed at least).  It was cool.
> 
> MM



Would it be the AN 125. I thought they were using the smaller brother of the AN-225 for heavy lift to the sandbox. The AN-225 is a six engine plane. I also thought they only made a couple for the Buran.


----------



## aesop081 (6 Dec 2007)

Spencer100 said:
			
		

> Would it be the AN 125.



No........they have been using the 225 ( the 6-engined one) and the 124 (4-engine) for airlift


----------



## tabernac (6 Dec 2007)

According to everyones favorite reference site, Wikipedia, only 1 was ever built. IIRC it was used to ferry DART and its materiel to Sri Lanka after the 2004 Pacific earthquake.


----------



## aesop081 (6 Dec 2007)

cheeky_monkey said:
			
		

> According to everyones favorite reference site, Wikipedia, *only 1 was ever built.*



As much as i hate Wikki....they are correct in this case


----------



## Nfld Sapper (6 Dec 2007)

Also used to ferry DART to Pakistan.

OP Plateau


----------



## medicineman (6 Dec 2007)

Spencer100 said:
			
		

> Would it be the AN 125. I thought they were using the smaller brother of the AN-225 for heavy lift to the sandbox. The AN-225 is a six engine plane. I also thought they only made a couple for the Buran.



No - it was the 225 - big f*&k off airplane, twin booms and 6 engines.  There was a big deal made of it coming in to land actually.  I thought I had photos around but I don't - just it's slightly smaller brother.  

MM


----------



## MechEng (11 Dec 2007)

cheeky_monkey said:
			
		

> According to everyones favorite reference site, Wikipedia, only 1 was ever built. IIRC it was used to ferry DART and its materiel to Sri Lanka after the 2004 Pacific earthquake.



There is currently only one in service.  But there is a second An-225 airframe that was never finished.  Due to the high demand for the current An-225 Antonov has recently announced plans to finish the second aircraft.


----------



## C1Dirty (19 Dec 2007)

Apparently it left Canada yesterday...

http://flightaware.com/live/flight/ADB3366


----------



## muffin (27 Apr 2008)

We just saw the Antonov 225 fly over our house here in Ontario - what an impressive aircraft that is!


----------



## pylon (7 May 2008)

Try loading the damn thing.. wow. She's a big bird. We see all the variations in Trenton... alot.


----------



## gaspasser (8 May 2008)

Accordingly, two were built: one to fly and one for parts.  We see it alot here in Trenton.  She takes up four aircraft spots and must park sideways to leave room others to pass by.  If you think she's impressive on the ground, you should see it fly; EGADS, it looks like she'll fall out of the sky!!!  She also pretty expensive to rent for trips overseas!!  
My $0.02 worth... 8)


----------

